# Artigo sobre o 28 de Janeiro...



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 04:59)

Só pra deixar o registo de mais um belo dia inverno k já não é o k era por força do aquecimento global... 

http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=229194&idselect=9&idCanal=9&p=200


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Destaco uma passagem do artigo:

POLUIÇÃO EXPLICA



> A neve, que pelo segundo ano consecutivo cai na Grande Lisboa – onde desde 1954 não nevava – pode estar associada ao aumento da poluição. O aquecimento global resulta do reforço do efeito de estufa que por sua vez surge pelo agravar da emissão de gases poluentes para a atmosfera como o dióxido de carbono, proveniente na maior parte dos tubos de escape dos automóveis. O aumento das temperaturas provoca o desgelo nas montanhas e como consequência do aquecimento do mar os icebergues derretem.




Alguém percebeu esta explicação?


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 12:55)

tozequio disse:


> Destaco uma passagem do artigo:
> 
> POLUIÇÃO EXPLICA
> 
> ...



Que explicação


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Mais um artigo da treta.....enfim...Lixo...


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 13:22)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais um artigo da treta.....enfim...Lixo...



Isto é uma perola jornalistica, vcs não percebem que a poluição provoca queda de neve?  . Eu tenho 2 carros a trabalhar agora 24h por dia, pra ver se neva aqui


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

Pois não tem nada a ver !!

Atenção não se confunda aquecimento global com os períodos em que o tempo está frio, porque a palavra aquecimento global refere-se ... creio que á temperatura média global, por exemplo no Hemisfério Norte ou na Europa, a temperatura média registada em 2006 comparativamente com outros anos !!
 Em resumo, extremos climáticos é uma coisa, extremos climáticos é outra coisa!!
 Creio que me fiz entender ... Espero eu


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois não tem nada a ver !!
> 
> Atenção não se confunda aquecimento global com os períodos em que o tempo está frio, porque a palavra aquecimento global refere-se ... creio que á temperatura média global, por exemplo no Hemisfério Norte ou na Europa, a temperatura média registada em 2006 comparativamente com outros anos !!
> * Em resumo, extremos climáticos é uma coisa, extremos climáticos é outra coisa!!*
> Creio que me fiz entender ... Espero eu


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Em resumo, *extremos climáticos é uma coisa, extremos climáticos é outra coisa!!*
> Creio que me fiz entender ... Espero eu



Por acaso não


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 13:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois não tem nada a ver !!
> 
> Atenção não se confunda aquecimento global com os períodos em que o tempo está frio, porque a palavra aquecimento global refere-se ... creio que á temperatura média global, por exemplo no Hemisfério Norte ou na Europa, a temperatura média registada em 2006 comparativamente com outros anos !!
> Em resumo, extremos climáticos é uma coisa, extremos climáticos é outra coisa!!
> Creio que me fiz entender ... Espero eu



Essa tua resposta fez-me lembrar uma noticia hoje na TSF, em que daqui a 50 anos iriam desaparecer 2000 ilhas na Indonesia, pq o nivel do mar ia aumenta entre 5 a 30 cm. Pergunto eu, mas que raio de ilhas são estas? Têm cota máxima de 30 cm? Entao deverão aparecer e desaparecer com as marés não?

Não se recordam dos ultimos Tsunamis com ondas gigantes que poderiam atingir 1m de altura? 

Os jornalistas realmente deveriam ter um pouco mais de cuidado como que dizem


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2007 às 14:24)

tozequio disse:


> Por acaso não



Desculpem, o que queria dizer era a seguinte frase:

 Em resumo, extremos climáticos é uma coisa, aquecimento global é outra coisa!!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2007 às 14:30)

LUPER disse:


> Essa tua resposta fez-me lembrar uma noticia hoje na TSF, em que daqui a 50 anos iriam desaparecer 2000 ilhas na Indonesia, pq o nivel do mar ia aumenta entre 5 a 30 cm. Pergunto eu, mas que raio de ilhas são estas? Têm cota máxima de 30 cm? Entao deverão aparecer e desaparecer com as marés não?
> 
> Não se recordam dos ultimos Tsunamis com ondas gigantes que poderiam atingir 1m de altura?
> 
> Os jornalistas realmente deveriam ter um pouco mais de cuidado como que dizem




Concordo contigo, acho que em termos climáticos e em relação á subida do mar faz-se um alarido extremamente exagerado!!
 Para ser sincero creio que os maiores efeitos do aquecimento global residem em termos da nossa fauna, pesca, enfim nos efeitos que a longo prazo poderão surigir nos seres vivos, em todo o tipo de seres vivos ... mas não sou um especialista nesta área ... mas outras pessoas como aqui alguém que é Biólogo pode responder melhor a estas questões!! Por isso não vou falar mais sobre as implicações!!

Quanto á minha resposta, o que queria dizer era obviamente:
"Extremos climáticos é uma coisa, aquecimento global é outra coisa "


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

LUPER disse:


> Essa tua resposta fez-me lembrar uma noticia hoje na TSF, em que daqui a 50 anos iriam desaparecer 2000 ilhas na Indonesia, pq o nivel do mar ia aumenta entre 5 a 30 cm. Pergunto eu, mas que raio de ilhas são estas? Têm cota máxima de 30 cm? Entao deverão aparecer e desaparecer com as marés não?
> 
> Não se recordam dos ultimos Tsunamis com ondas gigantes que poderiam atingir 1m de altura?
> 
> Os jornalistas realmente deveriam ter um pouco mais de cuidado como que dizem




     

Realmente é uma maravilha essa notícia, sabes se éstará online, gostava de a ter gravada aqui no PC!


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Quanto á minha resposta, o que queria dizer era obviamente:
> "Extremos climáticos é uma coisa, aquecimento global é outra coisa "



E é pena que confusões na cabeça de alguns jornalistas tomem uma ocorrência meteorologica como uma prova irrefutável das mudanças climáticas, como o aquecimento global. 
Já por aqui referi que não sou a favor nem de uma nem de outra hipotese (aquecimento ou arrefecimento), mas alguns argumentos como os utilizados nalgumas notícias, que vêem em todas as ocorrências meteorologicas sinais claros de mudança, entram claramente em contradição. 
No meio destes artigos, perde-se a essência da notícia e provoca-se a desconfiança de quem as lê, com estas supostas causas, que hoje em dia, fazem parte quase obrigatório do rodapé ou em geito de conclusão, de muitas notícias.


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

> A neve, que pelo segundo ano consecutivo cai na Grande Lisboa – onde desde 1954 não nevava – pode estar associada ao aumento da poluição. O aquecimento global resulta do reforço do efeito de estufa que por sua vez surge pelo agravar da emissão de gases poluentes para a atmosfera como o dióxido de carbono, proveniente na maior parte dos tubos de escape dos automóveis. O aumento das temperaturas provoca o desgelo nas montanhas e como consequência do aquecimento do mar os icebergues derretem.



Não estão a perceber.... este jornalista é um fenómeno! Que capacidade de resumo   Se lhe dessem mais parágrafos explicava a teoria da relatividade e talvez arriscava uns toques na teoria da unificação! Um mestre do jornalismo


----------

